# modified daisy powerline



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

who knew there was a cool lil slingshot inside a daisy powerline.

http://s892.photobuc...=modeddaisy.jpg


----------



## nitram55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sweet, looks a lot better than the original

Martin


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

Who knew?
I did! But the fork is too wide for me to brace so I left it in the handle and removed the wrist support on mine.








I love the para cord handle and lanyard on yours!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good little frame there Dead eye! You did a nice little mod there Bud. I always liked that frame-small and solid-excellent! Flatband


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

One of my first bent wire frames was a little like this. I think there better this way but I like them on the small side.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

i found that with alil bit of muscle power u can bend the forks inward to about 2 1/2 inch span. i added some old black trumark tubing to the forks for better grip.

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=slings2.jpg



Ultraman said:


> Who knew?
> I did! But the fork is too wide for me to brace so I left it in the handle and removed the wrist support on mine.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good looking job! Thanks for the Idea.


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

cool


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks very nice.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Mikey likes it.

...and don't call me "Shirley". ; )


----------

